# Secret Channel Catfish Rig



## jmayo33021

Can anybody tell me what the "Secret Channel Catfish Rig" is that the guy is selling on Learn to Catch Catfish?

I can't believe that it would be worth the $20 he is asking for it.

Thanks.


----------



## firstflight111

its to catch fishermans money just like the all the rest of them..


----------



## jmayo33021

That's what I figured.


----------



## Mr. A

If it's what I saw a while back then you want to keep your money. I recall that being a light in a sealed tube. Supposed to attract organisms bait fish feed on. Then baitfish come to eat and bring the gamefish with them.

If the idea is appealing you can get the colored submersable lights for cheap at walmart or somewhere, compared to the internet price

Don't waste your money on it! IMO

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## mhmoore

the secret channel catfish rig is instructions for a float that is super sensitive it is worth the money and I have caught tons of fish on it


----------



## kamikazil

mhmoore said:


> the secret channel catfish rig is instructions for a float that is super sensitive it is worth the money and I have caught tons of fish on it


one post???? hmm sure you did


----------



## mhmoore9

kamikazil said:


> one post???? hmm sure you did


I have the only reason I joined this website is to answer that one question. And If you really want to know what it is why don't you just buy it and return it.


----------



## CWG

mhmoore9 said:


> i have the only reason i joined this website is to answer that one question. And if you really want to know what it is why don't you just buy it and return it.


bwahahahhaha


----------

